# Who do I thank for ESPN2HD coverage



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Who do I thank for the successful ESPN2HD recording of the UEFA game yesterday? I forgot to add extra time to the recording, its soccer and the games ususally finish within the extra 30min's of the show, but somehow, the recording didn't stop, even though 2 other shows came on afterwards and the game ran almost 45min's long. Would like to know do I thank ESPN2 for sending down a single that the game was still on, or do I thank Dish, for detecting the show didn't switch so it kept right on recording the Game?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually, sporting events get a 45 minute bumper on the end of them. Thank Dish for realizing there can be things like overtime and rain delays.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

I beleive it actually gets a default extension of 60 minutes.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

grooves12 said:


> I beleive it actually gets a default extension of 60 minutes.


Well I have several Football games last year, and Nascar Races this year that haven't recieved the 60min's extention. I am just glad it happened


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Well I have several Football games last year, and Nascar Races this year that haven't recieved the 60min's extention. I am just glad it happened


I've noticed it I think since I've had my 622 (now 722). however, it has to be able to identify it's a sporting event. I'm not sure what criteria it uses to do that. You can see it on the timer, says it is extended. I always check and manually extend it if it doesn't do it.


----------



## Sphagnum (Oct 20, 2007)

I ALWAYS put on the max 90 minute extension on any sporting event that I watch, namely NASCAR and NFL


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Sphagnum said:


> I ALWAYS put on the max 90 minute extension on any sporting event that I watch, namely NASCAR and NFL


For Football and Nascar I do set it up for extended time. This time I didn't because Soccer, finish's on time, and the there was 30min's built into the show, so I wasn't worried at all. Somehow Either ESPN sent a signal or my DVR was able to figure out the game was still playing, and kept recording. Default time only has 2 extra min's, so it will always catch the end of a show.


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

Hey I know this is OT... but go Man U!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MrMojoJojo said:


> Hey I know this is OT... but go Man U!


I am a Arsenal Fan, and was pulling for Chelsea myself. Not to far off subject, we are talking about that game. What do you think about ESPN2 carring the upcoming Euro Season?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

If you press Record while viewing the program, and it is recording, you get the option of extending the end time up to 90 minutes.


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> I am a Arsenal Fan, and was pulling for Chelsea myself. Not to far off subject, we are talking about that game. What do you think about ESPN2 carring the upcoming Euro Season?


Psyched as hell. Don't get me wrong, I love Setanta because it gives me 95% of the sports I do love to watch, but not everyone wants to pay that additional charge for an a la carte like that.

Who knows? Maybe, just _maybe_ it will get more Americans into it once they actually start seeing the passion that Europe has for the game.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> For Football and Nascar I do set it up for extended time. This time I didn't because Soccer, finish's on time, and the there was 30min's built into the show, so I wasn't worried at all. Somehow Either ESPN sent a signal or my DVR was able to figure out the game was still playing, and kept recording. Default time only has 2 extra min's, so it will always catch the end of a show.


Once again, neither Dish or ESPN sent a "signal" to your DVR to extend the recording. The default "buffer" for recording sporting events is 60 min. Next time you record a sporting event take a look at the scheduled time window it will record. You will see that it added one hour extra to the scheduled end of the event.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

bruin95 said:


> Once again, neither Dish or ESPN sent a "signal" to your DVR to extend the recording. The default "buffer" for recording sporting events is 60 min. Next time you record a sporting event take a look at the scheduled time window it will record. You will see that it added one hour extra to the scheduled end of the event.


Yep, just checked my autotimer for the "NEW" Nascar races, and there is an extra hr built in.


----------



## Sphagnum (Oct 20, 2007)

MrMojoJojo said:


> Who knows? Maybe, just _maybe_ it will get more Americans into it once they actually start seeing the passion that Europe has for the game.


Soccer? Yeah right... Football, baseball, Nascar, and Basketball will never be eclipsed by Soccer or Hockey. The sports are great for little kids to get involved in, but they will never make it in the big leagues.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Soccer is gaining more and more. It will be on par with Hockey soon, and it is more than just a kids sport. We are just now getting to the 1st generatation that was brought up actually playing the game from early on. Soccer wont catch Football, Baseball(the worse sport) or Basketball anytime soon. Granted Basketbal fans can understand the prima dona's and the flops, that happen in the game, more than Football fans EVER will. Both up North in Idaho and down here in San Diego, Adult league Soccer is expanding, and Adult league Baseball/softfall are contracting. And Arena Soccer has waiting lists like you wouldn't believe. Hopefully the guys will have success in the Oly, this yr. The Girls will and always have played well in the Olympics, and Olympic Soccer, is one of the HIGHEST rated events.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

bruin95 said:


> Once again, neither Dish or ESPN sent a "signal" to your DVR to extend the recording. The default "buffer" for recording sporting events is 60 min. Next time you record a sporting event take a look at the scheduled time window it will record. You will see that it added one hour extra to the scheduled end of the event.


When the timer is first set up, it indicates the end time as been extended due to being a sporting event.


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> Hopefully the guys will have success in the Oly, this yr. The Girls will and always have played well in the Olympics, and Olympic Soccer, is one of the HIGHEST rated events.


Yeah, you're right it won't ever eclipse the others, but as far as Women's Soccer having the high popularity...

Well, all I can say is Brandi Chastain anyone?


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

It was great to see the CL final in HD. Hopefully ESPN will have more CL games from the earlier stages in HD next season.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> When the timer is first set up, it indicates the end time as been extended due to being a sporting event.


How is that different from what I said?


----------



## Sphagnum (Oct 20, 2007)

MrMojoJojo said:


> Well, all I can say is Brandi Chastain anyone?


Please don't tell me that she's the chest-less chick who stripped off her jersey and showed off her sports "bra" to the world a few years back... What a disgrace that was...

There is nothing sexy about women in major sports, they all have way too much testosterone or suck or (more likely) both.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> I am a Arsenal Fan, and was pulling for Chelsea myself. Not to far off subject, we are talking about that game. What do you think about ESPN2 carring the upcoming Euro Season?


It was absolutly glorious watching in High Def, first that Dirty, Diving, Crybaby Drogba getting sent off-then Terry the tosser missing a penalty !

All Glory to to THE CHAMPIONS !
Manchester United !!
yes folks the MOST supported sports club of ANY sport on the planet (and perhaps beyond)....


----------



## bestivo (Feb 14, 2007)

It was great to finally see a CL game in HD. I'm not sure why ESPN didn't broadcast any of the other games in HD ??? (most of the ones they showed were broadcasted in HD in Europe)

UEFA 2008 should be great, don't need to pay 200$ to watch soccer for a month and get most games in HD 

Talking about ESPN and soccer this might be interesting to some

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/ba8c924e-a6.../forum/showthread.php?t=104812&nclick_check=1


----------

